# virusheat. hijacked me



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Got hijacked by this site. On my toolbar at bottom of windows right hand side, next to the time is a red shield icon that blinks to blue and back to red all the time. At ties it shows a message that I have spyware and should click it to remove. When I click it it takes me to _< dangerous link removed> _. Tried everything to make it go away but still there.
Also had About Blank but got that nasty bugger. Did a Combofix , Kaspersky scan and a ATF-Cleaner. Still have that darn icon.

HJT results after all was done

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:26:12 PM, on 2/9/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\MSSQL\binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C2A1C5CB-C0EF-4689-9436-F62CCA1C5383} - C:\Program Files\Video Add-on\isfmdl.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXDllRegExe] dxdllreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINNT\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PROMon.exe] PROMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Lamp] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: MailWasherPro.lnk = C:\Program Files\FireTrust\MailWasher Free\MailWasher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {9034A523-D068-4BE8-A284-9DF278BE776E} - http://www.freeietool.com/redirect.php (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE Anti-Spyware - {9034A523-D068-4BE8-A284-9DF278BE776E} - http://www.freeietool.com/redirect.php (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

Rick


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Did a spybot sd and still have the same problem


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Ran a SmitFraudFix just to try to be a step ahead. hope someonw can help.

SmitFraudFix v2.285

Scan done at 20:06:30.28, Sat 02/09/2008
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Process

C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\MSSQL\binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\MailWasher\MailWasher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\cmd.exe

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

hosts file corrupted !

127.0.0.1	www.legal-at-spybot.info
127.0.0.1	legal-at-spybot.info

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINNT

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINNT\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINNT\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINNT\system32

C:\WINNT\system32\wuuawkz.dll FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url FOUND !
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\FAVORI~1

C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\FAVORI~1\Online Security Test.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

C:\Program Files\VirusHeat 3.9\ FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» IEDFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

IEDFix
Credits: Malware Analysis & Diagnostic
Code: S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» VACFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

VACFix
Credits: Malware Analysis & Diagnostic
Code: S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{747e1fbe-b70f-441d-bbca-6e536c04924a}"="didact"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{747e1fbe-b70f-441d-bbca-6e536c04924a}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINNT\system32\wuuawkz.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\CLSID\{747e1fbe-b70f-441d-bbca-6e536c04924a}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINNT\system32\wuuawkz.dll"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Rustock

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

Description: 3Com 3C905TX-based Ethernet Adapter (Generic) - Symantec Network Security Miniport
DNS Server Search Order: 192.168.0.1

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{208D067B-F21A-4EE9-800D-AE12FA34734E}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{208D067B-F21A-4EE9-800D-AE12FA34734E}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{208D067B-F21A-4EE9-800D-AE12FA34734E}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning for wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have deleted the post & previous links referring to a known fraudware site to prevent anybody getting accidentally infected or causing any damage to their computer 

the site linked to is very misleading and tries to pretend that a free scan will fix soemthing and you end up paying for it


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If you still require help cleaning please post and say where you are at the moment and what state your computer is in


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

dvk01 
Sorry about the links but one of them was a link to the fix to a manual delete of VirusHeat. Anyway here is what I had to do. I had to run all the repair programs stated above and then do a search for the following. 
VirusHeat 3.9.exe
wuuawkz.dll
iinqyl.dll
They have to be deleted manually. One of the .dll files I couldn,t delete but was able to rename it to bad. Am virus free now and Virus Heat is gone. 
Thanks Much
Rick


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As dvk01 said, the link you posted is to the scumware site itself. SmitfraudFix would have taken care of it. I suggest you run SmitfraudFix option 1 again and post the log so we can see if there are any renmnants.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> As dvk01 said, the link you posted is to the scumware site itself. SmitfraudFix would have taken care of it. I suggest you run SmitfraudFix option 1 again and post the log so we can see if there are any renmnants.


I know what dvk01 said and yes one link was to the scumware site and for that mistake I am truely sorry But the other link was to a site that gave the manual removeal steps for Virus Heat. So after running all the spyware removeal programs and ccshreader as suggested I still found I had to remove VirusHeat 3.9.exe , wuuawkz.dll , iinqyl.dll. I did a search for them found them and then deleted all except one. Had to rename one of the .dll to delete it.
Now my PC seems to be ok but ran that SmitfraudFix so you can take a look at it and let me know for sure. I put x's after 2 entries that I am not real sure of. 
Again I am so sorry for being so stupid in putting that address in my first post.
Thanks Much
Rick

SmitFraudFix v2.285

Scan done at 15:10:21.93, Mon 02/11/2008
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Process

C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\MSSQL\binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MailWasher\MailWasher.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\cmd.exe

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

hosts file corrupted !

127.0.0.1	www.legal-at-spybot.info
127.0.0.1	legal-at-spybot.info

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINNT

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINNT\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINNT\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINNT\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url FOUND !
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\FAVORI~1

C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\FAVORI~1\Online Security Test.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» IEDFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

IEDFix
Credits: Malware Analysis & Diagnostic
Code: S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» VACFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

VACFix
Credits: Malware Analysis & Diagnostic
Code: S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{747e1fbe-b70f-441d-bbca-6e536c04924a}"="didact"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Rustock

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

Description: 3Com 3C905TX-based Ethernet Adapter (Generic) - Symantec Network Security Miniport
DNS Server Search Order: 192.168.0.1

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{208D067B-F21A-4EE9-800D-AE12FA34734E}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{208D067B-F21A-4EE9-800D-AE12FA34734E}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{208D067B-F21A-4EE9-800D-AE12FA34734E}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.0.1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning for wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you please PM me the valid link you're referring to.

qttask.exe should not be in that location but we will investigate that after this step.

Viewpoint, Viewpoint Manager and Viewpoint Media Player are foistware and can all be removed via the Control panel, if present.

There are still some elements of Smitfraud present.

You should print out these instructions or copy them to a Notepad file for reading while in Safe Mode because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following:
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode then press "Enter"
Choose your usual account
Once in Safe Mode, double-click *smitfraudfix.exe*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process. If it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process. Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply *along with a new HijackThis log*. The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Here you go Cookiegal
Hope my files uploaded ok


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal, when you go over the rapport.txt is there any way you can tell what driver it deleted. I now have an unknown device with the yellow ? by it and windows keeps trying to load the drivers and can't find them. Everyting else works good.
Rick


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It only deletes malicious services/drivers.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Notes regarding ComboFix.

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.

Combofix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please inform your helper.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Here they are Cookiegal,
Hope this helps
Rick


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I see the driver is missing for PC Doctor. Did you try to delete that program?

Go to *Start* - *Search* - *All Files and Folders* and under *More advanced search options*. 
Make sure there is a check by *Search System Folders* and *Search hidden files and folders* and *Search system subfolders*.

Next click on *My Computer*. Go to *Tools* - *Folder Options*. Click on the View tab and make sure that *Show hidden files and folders* is checked. Also uncheck *Hide protected operating system files* and *Hide extensions for known file types*. Now click *Apply to all folders*. Click *Apply* then *OK*.

Now, go to the following link and upload each of the following files for analysis and let me know what the results are please:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/

*C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe*

Open HijackThis and click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. Copy and paste that list here please.

Can you also tell me what other files are in this folder please?

C:\*sys*


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi Gal ,
Where do I find that driver to get it back ? ( PC Doctor )
Went to http://virusscan.jotti.org/ and all scans showed nothing wrong with C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe .
Opened HijackThis and will attach the " Uninstall Manager" list.
C:\sys only has one thing in it magic.bin .
Rick


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What can you tell me about this program?

*C:\program files\tli\languagenow*

Also, do you use the PC-Doctor for Windows program? Usually this comes preloaded on machines like IBM Lenovo, etc. but from logs I'm seeing this particular driver is often missing. If you're not using it, I don't think it's worth pursuing.

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.

In the *Processes * group click *ALL* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Registry * group click *ALL* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *60 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group click *SELECT ALL*
in the *Additional Scans* sections please press select *ALL* and make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*.
Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file but click on the "Format" menu and make sure that "word wrap" is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.
Please upload the resulting log here as an attachment. To do that, open a reply dialogue box and click on "manage attachments" then click on "browse" to locate the file on your computer, open it, click on "upload" to upload it and then submit your reply.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> What can you tell me about this program?
> 
> *C:\program files\tli\languagenow*
> 
> ...


I really don't use PC Doctor. Tried it this morning and it seemed to work fine but the real PC Doctors are in this forum!!!!!!!

C:\program files\tli\languagenow contains Quicktime player. Whatever that is.

Have attached the results of WinPFind3u for you. Have fun.
Rick


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I won't be able to check that log until tomorrow as they take quite a while.

In the meantime, I'd like to know more about this:

C:\program files\*tli*

Is there anything else in that folder besides the folder called languagenow?

Is this a program you recognize?


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> I won't be able to check that log until tomorrow as they take quite a while.
> 
> In the meantime, I'd like to know more about this:
> 
> ...


Only the one folder here is the tree for that folder
LANGUAGENOW everything below is inside Languagenow folder

Plugins
npqtplugin2.dll
npqtplugin.dll
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
QuickTimePlugin.class

PictureViewer.exe
QTInfo.exe
QTPlugin.ocx
qttask.exe
QuickTime Read Me.htm
QuickTimePlayer.exe
QuickTimeUpdater.exe
Sample.mov
Sample.qtif


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Disconnect from the Internet and disable your anti-virus and firewall programs. *Be sure to remember to re-start them before going on-line again.*

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program. Copy and paste the information in the box below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the Run Fix button. The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

Post the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log) back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill Explorer]
[Processes - All]
YY -> viewpointservice.exe -> %ProgramFiles%\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
YY -> viewmgr.exe -> %ProgramFiles%\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
[Win32 Services - All]
YY -> (Viewpoint Manager Service) Viewpoint Manager Service [Win32_Own | Auto | Running] -> %ProgramFiles%\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
[Registry - All]
< Run [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
YN -> DXDllRegExe -> dxdllreg.exe
YN -> PROMon.exe -> PROMon.exe
YN -> UpdReg -> %SystemRoot%\Updreg.EXE
< User Startup > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
YN -> %UserStartup%\MailWasherPro.lnk -> %ProgramFiles%\FireTrust\MailWasher Free\MailWasher.exe
[Registry - Additional Scans - All]
< Uninstall List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\
YN -> {13F00518-807A-4B3A-83B0-A7CD90F3A398} -> MarketResearch
YN -> Viewpoint Manager -> Viewpoint Manager (Remove Only)
YN -> ViewpointMediaPlayer -> Viewpoint Media Player
[Files/Folders - Created Within 60 days]
NY -> hosts.20080209-150958.backup -> %System32%\drivers\etc\hosts.20080209-150958.backup
[File String Scan - All]
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 100 bytes -> %AllUsersAppData%\TEMP:A11F741D
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Here you go Gal,
Have fun


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Pasting the log for easier viewing.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:42:27 PM, on 2/13/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\MSSQL\binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Lamp] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have the media to uninstall and reinstall Norton? It's main component is not running although it's set to run at startup so it may have been damaged.

Download and install *AVG Anti-Spyware v7.5*. Note to AVG Free anti-virus program users only: This is not the same program as the one you already have, this is an anti-spyware program so please proceed with the instructions. 

After download, double click on the file to launch the install process. 
Choose a language, click "*OK*" and then click "*Next*". 
Read the "_License Agreement_" and click "*I Agree*". 
Accept default installation path: C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5, click "*Next*", then click "*Install*". 
After setup completes, click "*Finish*" to start the program automatically or launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double-clicking its icon on your desktop or in the system tray. 
The main "*Status*" menu will appear. Select "_Change state_" to inactivate '*Resident Shield*' and '*Automatic Updates*'. _As AVG Anti-Spyware may interfere with some of our other fixes, we are temporarily disabling its active protection features until your system is clean, then you can re-enable them._ 
Then right click on AVG Anti-Spyware in the system tray and *uncheck* "*Start with Windows*". 
Connect to the Internet, go back to AVG Anti-Spyware, select the "*Update*" button and click "*Start update*". 
Wait until you see the "_Update successful_" message. If you are having problems with the updater, manually download and update with the AVG Anti-Spyware Full database installer. 
Exit AVG Anti-Spyware when done - *DO NOT perform a scan yet*.
*Reboot your computer in SAFE MODE* using the *F8* method. To do this, restart your computer and after hearing your computer beep once during startup (but before the Windows icon appears) press the F8 key repeatedly. A menu will appear with several options. Use the arrow keys to navigate and select the option to run Windows in "Safe Mode". _(Note: When run in safe mode, sometimes the GUI is larger than the screen and the buttons at the bottom are partly or completely hidden, making them inaccessible for doing a scan. If this happens press Alt + Spacebar. A menu will come open, make sure you select maximize then run the scan. If that does not help, then you may have to run your scan in normal mode and advise your helper afterwards.)_

*Scan with AVG Anti-Spyware as follows*:
Click on the "*Scanner*" button and choose the "*Settings*" tab.

Under "*How to act?*", click on "*Recommended actions*" and choose "*Quarantine*" to set default action for detected malware. 
Under "*How to Scan? *", "*Possibly unwanted software*", and *What to Scan?*" leave all the default settings. 
Under "*Reports*" select "*Do not automatically generate reports*". 
Click the "*Scan*" tab to return to scanning options. 
Click "*Complete System Scan*" to start. 
When the scan has finished, it should automatically be set to *Quarantine*--if not click on _Recommended Action_ and set it there. 
You will also be presented with a list of infected objects found. Click "*Apply all actions*" to place the files in Quarantine.
_*IMPORTANT!* Do not save the report before you have clicked the :*Apply all actions* button. If you do, the log that is created will indicate "*No action taken*", making it more difficult to interpret the report. So be sure you save it only AFTER clicking the "Apply all actions" button._
Click on "*Save Report*" to view all completed scans. Click on the most recent scan you just performed and select "*Save report as*" - the default file name will be in date/time format as follows: *Report-Scan-20060620-142816.txt*. Save to your desktop. A copy of each report will also be saved in C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\Reports\ 
Exit AVG Anti-Spyware when done, reboot normally and post the log report in your next response.
_Note: Close all open windows, programs, and *DO NOT USE the computer while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning*. Doing so can hamper AVG Anti-Spyware's ability to clean properly and may result in reinfection._

_AVG Anti-Spyware is free for 30 days and all the extensions of the full version will be activated. After the 30 day trial, active protection extensions will be deactivated and the program will turn into a feature-limited freeware version that you can continue to use as an on-demand scanner or you may purchase a license to use the full version. We are installing AVG Anti-Spyware with its real-time protection disabled. Once your system is clean you may re-enable it so you can continue using this feature for the remainder of the trial period._

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
You need to use IE to run this scan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Here is the AVG report,

AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	8:39:54 PM 2/13/2008

+ Scan result:

C:\QooBox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\Helper\1202523688.dll.vir -> Not-A-Virus.Adware.E404 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Dealtime : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.

::Report end

Mostly cookies. Hope I can find my Norton CD , it does preform scans though. 
Will do the Panda now,


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Here is the Panda report. Most of it id programs you had me load. One I had to send to them for testing and will have to rerun the scan in a couple of hours. 
That was c:\winnt\system32\ctagent.dll 
I just did some research on that .dll . It has been on here since 2002 . It is part of Creative Technology Ltd. whatever that is.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I doubt there will be any problem with the ctagent.dll file as it is part of the Creative sound card but of course there is the slight possibility it may be infected. I didn't see it in the Panda scan log though.

Please delete this file and folder:

c:\winnt\system32\*INNERADINSTALL.LOG*---> file
c:\program files\*SysAI*---> folder

You may want to print out these instructions for reference, since you will have to restart your computer during the fix.

Please download AproposFix from  *here*

Save it to your desktop but do NOT run it yet.

Then please reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following:

 Restart your computer
 After hearing your computer beep once during start-up, but before the Windows icon appears, press F8.
 Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu should appear
 Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode.

Once in Safe Mode, please double-click *aproposfix.exe* and unzip it to the desktop. Open the aproposfix folder on your desktop and run *RunThis.bat*. Follow the prompts.

When the tool is finished, please reboot back into normal mode, and post a new HijackThis log, along with the entire contents of the *log.txt* file in the aproposfix folder.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Mornin Gal,
Deleted the items you said to. Ran that AproposFix in safe mode and will attach the log along with the hijackthis.log .
One thing, what log told you my Norton wasn't working so I can check to see if I get it working proper? 
Dutch


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's because a core component of Norton, the ccapp.exe file, is not running. It should be in your running processes. This handles auto-protect and email checking. Can you search and see if the file exists?


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

( C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared ) that is where is resides


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open Norton and go to click "Options" and then under "System" click "Auto Protect" and then under "How to stay protected" check *Run at System Startup* and click OK. Then restart the computer and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Here you go Gal.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No luck. Was that option already checked when you looked? If it was, please try unchecking it and closing the program and then reopening the program and checking it again.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> No luck. Was that option already checked when you looked? If it was, please try unchecking it and closing the program and then reopening the program and checking it again.


OK , Turned it off and rebooted, then turned it back on and rebooted so here is my new log.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Navigate to this file and double-click on it. Let's see if we can jump start it.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\*ccApp.exe*

Restart and then post a new HijackThis log. Please copy and paste it rather than attaching.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Navigate to this file and double-click on it. Let's see if we can jump start it.
> 
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\*ccApp.exe*
> 
> Restart and then post a new HijackThis log. Please copy and paste it rather than attaching.


Gal, If that exe is corrupt can I bring one over from my other PC ? They are from the same program.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:50:56 PM, on 2/14/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Lamp] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That would be worth a try but first let's try running this Norton repair tool (scroll down to no. 4).

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ocid=2003010811511306&nsf=nav.nsf&view=pfdocs


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> That would be worth a try but first let's try running this Norton repair tool (scroll down to no. 4).
> 
> http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ocid=2003010811511306&nsf=nav.nsf&view=pfdocs


here you go

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:14:24 PM, on 2/14/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MailWasher\MailWasher.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Lamp] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Nothing has worked so you might as well try importing the one from the other computer. Either delete this one first or be sure to overwrite it with the new one.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Nothing has worked so you might as well try importing the one from the other computer. Either delete this one first or be sure to overwrite it with the new one.


Hi Cookiegal, OK here is what went on. Tried to delete the exe and it wouldn't let me. Tried to rename it and that was a no go. Tried to overwrite the bugger and still no go. Went to safe mode and there I could delete it. Pasted the new one in now you tell me if it worked.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:54:11 PM, on 2/14/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Lamp] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Hey Gal ,
In the Hijackthis log what is supposed to be in there that is missing. Just thought I might look for it myself to save some time.
Dutch


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You should see this file in the running processes (the top portion of the HijackThis log). It is in the lower portion in the O4s, which means it's configured to run at startup yet it won't start.

*C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe*

Try double-clicking the new ccapp.exe file to see if it will start.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> You should see this file in the running processes (the top portion of the HijackThis log). It is in the lower portion in the O4s, which means it's configured to run at startup yet it won't start.
> 
> *C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe*
> 
> Try double-clicking the new ccapp.exe file to see if it will start.


Hi Cookie, My other PC running XP Pro and the same Norton doesn't have the " Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe " anywhere on the HJT log either. So my problem may be in that PC also. The only thing different in the logs for Norton is I have one less " C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe " in the Running processes on this PC then the other .


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you had an infection on the other computer? Do you use a flash drive to transfer data between the two? If the ccapp.exe is not in the O4s, it may be disabled in msconfig so look there for CCAPP and if it's unchecked then put a check there and then click "Apply" and OK. Then restart and see how it looks.

The above would not be the case on the computer we were working on since it is listed in the O4s.

The next step is to use this Norton tool to remove a damaged program and then reinstall it.

http://service1.symantec.com/Suppor...v.nsf&view=docid&pid=2004092415251106&pkb=nav


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Have you had an infection on the other computer? Do you use a flash drive to transfer data between the two? If the ccapp.exe is not in the O4s, it may be disabled in msconfig so look there for CCAPP and if it's unchecked then put a check there and then click "Apply" and OK. Then restart and see how it looks.
> 
> The above would not be the case on the computer we were working on since it is listed in the O4s.
> 
> ...


The other PC is fine, I use a CD writer to move things from one to the other and always do a scan before I open the CD . Anyway I did the uninstall and reinstall. Have it to run everything but still don't see it in the running aps. It is in the 04 section but not above. You can take a looksee. Oh, I did an uninstall reinstall of Norton on the other pC and it also shows no C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe in the running processes . Just this several times C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe and one for Live update

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:41:09 PM, on 2/15/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MailWasher\MailWasher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Lamp] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Save it somewhere on your hard drive and unzip it to desktop.

Double click the gmer.exe to run it and select the rootkit tab and press scan. When the scan is done, click *Copy*. This will copy the report to the clipboard. Paste it into Notepad and save it and also paste the log report back here please.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php
> 
> Save it somewhere on your hard drive and unzip it to desktop.
> 
> Double click the gmer.exe to run it and select the rootkit tab and press scan. When the scan is done, click *Copy*. This will copy the report to the clipboard. Paste it into Notepad and save it and also paste the log report back here please.


GMER 1.0.14.14116 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-02-15 18:55:32
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

---- System - GMER 1.0.14 ----

SSDT 83808228 ZwAlertResumeThread
SSDT 83881A40 ZwAlertThread
SSDT 8381F248 ZwAllocateVirtualMemory
SSDT 834F4C10 ZwConnectPort
SSDT \??\C:\WINNT\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwCreateKey [0xF16C2EE0]
SSDT 827265F8 ZwCreateMutant
SSDT 838FE5C8 ZwCreateThread
SSDT 838089A8 ZwDebugActiveProcess
SSDT \??\C:\WINNT\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwDeleteKey [0xF16C3160]
SSDT \??\C:\WINNT\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwDeleteValueKey [0xF16C36C0]
SSDT 838C37B8  ZwFreeVirtualMemory
SSDT 83809DF0 ZwImpersonateAnonymousToken
SSDT 838085F0 ZwImpersonateThread
SSDT 838EF1F8 ZwMapViewOfSection
SSDT 83809BB8 ZwOpenEvent
SSDT \??\C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.sys ZwOpenProcess [0xF7C9C8AC]
SSDT 83883700 ZwOpenProcessToken
SSDT 83809398 ZwOpenSection
SSDT 839DF448 ZwOpenThreadToken
SSDT 837EE130 ZwResumeThread
SSDT 8380C9A8 ZwSetContextThread
SSDT 839CD860 ZwSetInformationProcess
SSDT 83A2A2C0 ZwSetInformationThread
SSDT \??\C:\WINNT\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwSetValueKey [0xF16C3910]
SSDT 83809A20 ZwSuspendProcess
SSDT 8380BFD0 ZwSuspendThread
SSDT \??\C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.sys ZwTerminateProcess [0xF7C9C812]
SSDT 8380C570 ZwTerminateThread
SSDT 8380A9E8  ZwUnmapViewOfSection
SSDT 838180F0 ZwWriteVirtualMemory

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.14 ----

Device Ntfs.sys (NT File System Driver/Microsoft Corporation)
Device Fastfat.SYS (Fast FAT File System Driver/Microsoft Corporation)

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)

Device mrxsmb.sys (Windows NT SMB Minirdr/Microsoft Corporation)

AttachedDevice fltmgr.sys (Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager/Microsoft Corporation)

Device Cdfs.SYS (CD-ROM File System Driver/Microsoft Corporation)

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.14 ----

Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4E801B1F-2C34-C71B-55752B4DE71FAE4A}\{6707E13D-DFA5-4083-2A160A7F601D7F5F}\{38345692-AD4C-2D4A-1F4885FC450939AB} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4E801B1F-2C34-C71B-55752B4DE71FAE4A}\{6707E13D-DFA5-4083-2A160A7F601D7F5F}\{38345692-AD4C-2D4A-1F4885FC450939AB}@63AUOURV1X6YIYB2ELIFO4LTRC1 0x01 0x00 0x01 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E24A3BE2-0E58-440D-C5291999CC5C5741}\{9EE83BBD-CDA7-8737-4BFE3ADA0C41BF51}\{12860FBF-70CB-D90A-D9669DC891BE38B3} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E24A3BE2-0E58-440D-C5291999CC5C5741}\{9EE83BBD-CDA7-8737-4BFE3ADA0C41BF51}\{12860FBF-70CB-D90A-D9669DC891BE38B3}@{3EE4C831-B7E0-4ed1-B9FC-EDC523C9612F}1 0x01 0x00 0x01 0x00 ...

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.14 ----


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please don't be offended but I need to know if your Norton is genuine? Because it seems this may be a problem with the program itself.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Please don't be offended but I need to know if your Norton is genuine? Because it seems this may be a problem with the program itself.


No offence taken Cookie. Yes it is genuine with the key. In fact it is right from the Norton site. After the uninstall I had to go back and upload it from thier site again and varify my account with them again. Did the same with the other PC and that cleared up a live update problem I was having with that PC so that was good. Still don't have the exe running where you said on either PC. My version of Norton has in the support an auto fix. It connects to Norton through the internet and runs a scan. It found no problems. 
Hope this helps.
Dutch


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run a new WinpFind3u scan as you did before. In the last one some of the Norton services were stopped so that may be the problem but I need to see how it looks after the reinstall.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.

In the *Processes * group click *ALL* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Registry * group click *ALL* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *60 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group click *SELECT ALL*
in the *Additional Scans* sections please press select *ALL* and make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*.
Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file but click on the "Format" menu and make sure that "word wrap" is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.
Please upload the resulting log here as an attachment. To do that, open a reply dialogue box and click on "manage attachments" then click on "browse" to locate the file on your computer, open it, click on "upload" to upload it and then submit your reply.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

To big to paste in here had to attach it.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi Gal, Even Norton tech can't figure out why this is not loading. I have a question to tell you...... Would it be possible to edit config sys to load this on startup ? I know on my old win 98 the configsys set a path to load some things?
Just a thought but would have to know how to do it.
Dutch


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I was going to suggest you contact Norton tech support. I guess that's out. 

Go to Start - Run - type in:

*services.msc*

and start the following services that are showing as stopped and set their startup types to automatic. I'm not sure if they need to run but we'll see if it makes a difference.

COH_Mon
srtspl
Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Service

It shouldn't be necessary to alter any configurations.

Disconnect from the Internet and disable your anti-virus and firewall programs. *Be sure to remember to re-start them before going on-line again.*

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program. Copy and paste the information in the box below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the Run Fix button. The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

Post the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log) back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill Explorer]
[Registry - Additional Scans - All]
< Disabled MSConfig Registry Items [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\
YN -> NAV Agent -> Reg Data - Value does not exist
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```
You also have a lot of errors in the Event Viewer so please do this:

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "application" and "system" for recent errors shown in red and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Services ( local ) has none of the following : COH_Mon ,
srtspl , Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Service
so I can't start them


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do the second part of my instructions.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Did the winpfind , I was in safe mode when I did it I hope that was ok , if not will do it again. Will attach 2 text files one is for the applications problems. the other is for the system problems. In the system I found one that might be of some help


Event Type:	Error 
Event Source:	SRTSP
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	5
Date: 2/16/2008
Time: 12:37:39 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	Dutch
Description:
Error loading Symantec real time Anti-Virus driver.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 54 00 ......T.
0008: 00 00 00 00 05 00 08 c0 .......À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Anyway here are the attachments.

there are more for the system if you want me to go farther back


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

More , looks like most are about the same as above.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well we can clearly see a problem with the drivers for Norton, among other things.

Do you have more than one drive (internal or external) or partition?


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Mornin Gal , Nope just have the one HD . And only one partition . Just C drive


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please open HijackThis.
Click on *Open Misc Tools Section*
Make sure that both boxes beside "Generate StartupList Log" are checked:

*List all minor sections(Full)*
*List Empty Sections(Complete)*
Click *Generate StartupList Log*.
Click *Yes* at the prompt.
It will open a text file. Please copy the entire contents of that page and paste it here.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

To large to paste here have attached it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to the following link and follow the instructions to run chkdsk:

There can be serveral phases to the chkdsk run and it will reboot automatically when it is finished. Then double click the last "winlogon" entry in the Event Viewer Applications log to open a log of what chkdsk fixed. Then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper to copy the report to the clipboard and then paste it in a reply here.

http://www.housing.hawaii.edu/resources/support/chkdsk.htm


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Go to the following link and follow the instructions to run chkdsk:
> 
> There can be serveral phases to the chkdsk run and it will reboot automatically when it is finished. Then double click the last "winlogon" entry in the Event Viewer Applications log to open a log of what chkdsk fixed. Then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper to copy the report to the clipboard and then paste it in a reply here.
> 
> http://www.housing.hawaii.edu/resources/support/chkdsk.htm


EEvent Type:	Information
Event Source:	Winlogon
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1001
Date: 2/18/2008
Time: 5:09:24 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	Dutch
Description:
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
Cleaning up 780 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 780 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 780 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
Free space verification is complete.

39078080 KB total disk space.
11425424 KB in 61925 files.
19048 KB in 4785 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
151092 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
27482516 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
9769520 total allocation units on disk.
6870629 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
f0 3d 01 00 a2 04 01 00 9f 4f 01 00 00 00 00 00 .=.......O......
b1 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 2e 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
e2 01 2d 03 00 00 00 00 d0 c0 5f 2d 00 00 00 00 ..-......._-....
fa 2a 0a 12 00 00 00 00 60 24 38 05 02 00 00 00 .*......`$8.....
be d8 9c f7 01 00 00 00 8e 1b f7 46 04 00 00 00 ...........F....
99 9e 36 00 00 00 00 00 b8 39 07 00 e5 f1 00 00 ..6......9......
00 00 00 00 00 40 5a b9 02 00 00 00 b1 12 00 00 [email protected]

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do this. Click here: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/spyware/getservices.zip
to download *getservice.zip* and unzip it to your desktop. Extract the zip file to your C: drive.

Once it is extracted there will be a directory on your C: drive called *getservice*. Inside the C:\getservice directory will be a file called *getservice.bat*. Double-click the *getservice.bat* file. A notepad will open up with a long list of services. Please save that notepad file and attach it to your next reply to this thread. It will be easier to attach it rather than copy and paste because it will be too long to paste in one post.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Please do this. Click here: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/spyware/getservices.zip
> to download *getservice.zip* and unzip it to your desktop. Extract the zip file to your C: drive.
> 
> Once it is extracted there will be a directory on your C: drive called *getservice*. Inside the C:\getservice directory will be a file called *getservice.bat*. Double-click the *getservice.bat* file. A notepad will open up with a long list of services. Please save that notepad file and attach it to your next reply to this thread. It will be easier to attach it rather than copy and paste because it will be too long to paste in one post.


Here you go gal


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is your system date and time correct?

Are you using a proxy server?


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Is your system date and time correct?
> 
> Are you using a proxy server?


Date and time are fine and no I don't use a proxy server.

Is that your puppy ? Cute little bugger . I have a Pure white Husky , she is 11 year old puppy.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, that's my puppy Brandy. He will be 2 on March 1st. If you'd like to see some recent photos (post no. 5508):

http://forums.techguy.org/5622279-post5508.html

I'd love to see a picture of your dog. Do you have any you could post in that thread?

OK, please check the Event Viewer and post all new errors under Application and System that have occurred since your ran chkdsk.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Yes, that's my puppy Brandy. He will be 2 on March 1st. If you'd like to see some recent photos (post no. 5508):
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/5622279-post5508.html
> 
> ...


She is a little cute thing. Will take some of my Samantha later and post them.

OK : Applications has no errors at all since the Log . The System shows many but in all there is only 2 different errors.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	DCOM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	10010
Date: 2/19/2008
Time: 12:04:57 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	Dutch
Description:
The server {4991D34B-80A1-4291-83B6-3328366B9097} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 2/19/2008
Time: 12:04:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	Dutch
Description:
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service terminated with the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

The Event Source: Service Control Manager
all have the same event ID


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Your computer is also having problems with the MS updates.


Download *WUFix.zip* and unzip to your desktop.
Double-Click WUFix.bat to run fix.
You will see a window open and commands processing. When the window closes the fix will have completed.
Restart the computer.
This fix will clear the proxy cache, places Windows Update sites in the Trusted Zone, places Windows Update sites in the exception list of IE Popup Blocker, starts all dependent services, registers required DLLS, empties the Windows Update temporary folder (with backup), renames the catroot2 folder, retains update history and Event log, and deletes BITS pending download queue.

Then go to Windows Updates and see if they will load.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Your computer is also having problems with the MS updates.
> 
> 
> Download *WUFix.zip* and unzip to your desktop.
> ...


I did the WUFix but not to sound dumb where do I go to do the Windows Updates and see if they will load ?
Rick


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

In Explorer, click on Tools - Windows Updates and it will search your computer to see what downloads are needed. Only download the critical ones, at least for now.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> In Explorer, click on Tools - Windows Updates and it will search your computer to see what downloads are needed. Only download the critical ones, at least for now.


Done, Updates installed-------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, that's good.

Now, please go to the following link and carry out steps 3 and 4 only.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...a9355322a1bff6e365256c54000fdcc3?OpenDocument

Once you've done that, reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> OK, that's good.
> 
> Now, please go to the following link and carry out steps 3 and 4 only.
> 
> ...


Well back to the drawing board. I don't think that helped and if it didn't the next step would be an uninstall and reinstall. Did both of them 2 times earlier today with no success.

Here is the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:14:06 PM, on 2/19/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\wuauclt.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart

Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web

Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program

Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up

Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} -

C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program

Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} -

C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program

Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Lamp] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP

PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader

8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter

Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator

5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital

Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL

Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel -

res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program

Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program

Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} -

C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} -

C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration -

{DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network

Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} -

%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program

Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} -

C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.download.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) -

http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) -

http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) -

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) -

http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) -

http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) -

https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) -

http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?120346

4666562
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) -

hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) -

http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) -

hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) -

http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) -

http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) -

http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} -

https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) -

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) -

http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware

2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG

Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program

Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec

Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony

Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation -

C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony

Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program

Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program

Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner -

C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

I am just curious as to if this problem is somehow connected to IE 7 . Or maybe XP Pro
I know on my old PC I had Win 98 and IE 6 and when I checked the HJT logs on that hard drive The programs running showed ccAPP.exe Now running both PC's with XP Pro and IE 7 and have the same problem on both


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It wouldn't be connected to XP Pro but with IE7 anything is possible. I'm thinking it could be some kind of compatibility issue with something else you're running. In any event, I'm reviewing this entire thread and doing more research on the matter so will see what else I can come up with. In the meantime, please check the Event Viewer again and any new errors. 

In fact, to have them all centralized and if you don't mind, it would be good if you would repost all errors that have occured since running chkdsk right up to now, even if they are duplicates, so we can see how often the same errors are occurring. There were several errors before and chkdsk has probably fixed some of them. If those errors don't reappear then that should be the case.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, in your initial post you mentioned that you had already run ComboFix. You should still have the log a they do not get overwritten. Could you please locate it and post it so I can see what may have been deleted in the first round. You should find it at this location (the number may vary but it's the one you ran on Feb 12th).

C:\qoobox\ComboFix2.txt


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Also, in your initial post you mentioned that you had already run ComboFix. You should still have the log a they do not get overwritten. Could you please locate it and post it so I can see what may have been deleted in the first round. You should find it at this location (the number may vary but it's the one you ran on Feb 12th).
> 
> C:\qoobox\ComboFix2.txt


here you go Gal ,


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please locate this folder on your computer and let me know the entire path to it (it should resemble the following but "All Users may be different"

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\*SrtETmp*


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Please locate this folder on your computer and let me know the entire path to it (it should resemble the following but "All Users may be different"
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\*SrtETmp*


C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\SrtETmp
and it is a read only


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

While you are looking over things you might see if you can figure out why system restore doesn't work on either PC also . Have taken all the steps to repair it but with the same results on both PC's . It still doesn't work.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	sr
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1
Date: 2/20/2008
Time: 9:24:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	Dutch
Description:
The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC0000243' while processing the file 'SrtETmp' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'. It has stopped monitoring the volume.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 06 00 00 00 04 00 4e 00 ......N.
0008: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 c0 .......À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi Gal , 
Been doing a little research in the Malware removal forum here. Found 3 people using XP Pro IE 7 and Norton. 
All 3 don't have the C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe in the Running processes:

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-r...ck-log-please-help-fahsmpaffinitychanger.html

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/680061-another-trojan-ace-x-victim.html

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/684808-hide-file-ext-show-hidden.html So now I am thinking it has to be with the IE 7, Others running IE 6 have ccApp.exe in the running processes. 
So if that is the problem I have to go back to IE 6 but tried the add remove programs on my other computer and it didn't take all of IE 7 out and caused problems so I had to reinstall it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The system restore error is why I'm looking at that folder.

Let's try deleting this folder:

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\SRTSP\*SrtETmp*

But you will have to do it in safe mode and it may not go easily. It may be necessary to take ownerhsip but let me know first if you are able to delete it.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> The system restore error is why I'm looking at that folder.
> 
> Let's try deleting this folder:
> 
> ...


Mornin Gal , Won't let me delete it or rename it . Even in safe mode . It shows to be empty though


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Follow the instructions in this article to take ownership of the folder and then delete it please.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;308421


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Follow the instructions in this article to take ownership of the folder and then delete it please.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;308421


Finally got it deleted .


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

padutch said:


> Finally got it deleted .


That folder went to the trash bin and has now made a new folder replacing that one.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Here is my puppy , well 10 year old puppy.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a beautiful dog. You don't see the white ones that often. 

Turn off system restore and then turn it back on again.

I think a large part of the problems have to do with the BITS service missing some components. Please do the following to export the key in the registry.

Go to *Start *- *Run *- copy and paste the following and click OK.

*regedit /e C:\look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS"*

Now go to C:\look.txt and open the log and copy and paste the contents here please.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, please do a search and let me know if this file exists:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Also, please do a search and let me know if this file exists:
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll


Cookiegal, Will paste the look.txt and I do have that dll but I do not have a C:\windows on this pc it is C:\winnt\system32\qmgr.dll there are 6 more of them but in different places. Well here is my look.txt

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS]
"Type"=dword:00000020
"Start"=dword:00000003
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2d,00,\
6b,00,20,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,73,00,00,00
"DisplayName"="Background Intelligent Transfer Service"
"DependOnService"=hex(7):52,00,70,00,63,00,73,00,73,00,00,00,00,00
"DependOnGroup"=hex(7):00,00
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"Description"="Transfers files in the background using idle network bandwidth. If the service is stopped, features such as Windows Update, and MSN Explorer will be unable to automatically download programs and other information. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it may fail to transfer files if they do not have a fail safe mechanism to transfer files directly through IE in case BITS has been disabled."
"FailureActions"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,68,e3,0c,\
00,01,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00,01,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00,01,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):43,00,3a,00,5c,00,57,00,49,00,4e,00,4e,00,54,00,5c,00,73,\
00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,71,00,6d,00,67,00,72,00,\
2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,9c,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,60,00,04,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,12,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,0b,00,00,00,00,\
00,18,00,fd,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,23,02,00,00,01,01,\
00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Enum]
"0"="Root\\LEGACY_BITS\\0000"
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Mornin Gal , Our fix for the system restore didn't work. Tried it this morning and got the same results . Cannot restore ,

Followed the link to the house in Mexico , Great place. I used to be in construction go here http://www.finethings4u.com/ and see some of my custom woodwork.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal , Just sitting here with 2 machines in front of me. Only thing they have in common is both have XP Pro , IE 7 , no system restore and the Norton problem . So I figured what the heck and did a remove program on IE 7 on the other PC . Not a good idea. Didn't work at all . Ended up with no internet browser working . Had to do a reinstall of IE 7 to get the PC back on line . Tried this several times with the same problem . Might there be a tool to uninstall IE 7 with no problems ? I just want to see if this is causing my problems .
Dutch


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you running a beta version of IE7 or the full download?

Can you tell me all of the paths to this file please? Also, right-click o them and get their properties. I need to know the size and date created please.
*
qmgr.dll *


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Are you running a beta version of IE7 or the full download?
> 
> Can you tell me all of the paths to this file please? Also, right-click o them and get their properties. I need to know the size and date created please.
> *
> qmgr.dll *


There are 6 of them , here goes ( C:\WINNT\system32\dllcache 373 KB (382,464 bytes)
created Sunday, August 03, 2003, 7:50:17 AM modified Wednesday, August 04, 2004, 2:56:44 AM

C:\WINNT\system32\bits 353 KB (361,984 bytes) created Tuesday, November 16, 2004, 4:43:45 PM modified Thursday, July 01, 2004, 5:08:18 PM

C:\WINNT\system32 373 KB (382,464 bytes) created Sunday, August 03, 2003, 7:50:17 AM modified Wednesday, August 04, 2004, 2:56:44 AM

C:\WINNT\ServicePackFiles\i386 373 KB (382,464 bytes) created Sunday, August 03, 2003, 7:50:17 AM modified Wednesday, August 04, 2004, 2:56:44 AM

C:\WINNT\$NtUninstallKB842773$ 216 KB (221,696 bytes) created Tuesday, November 16, 2004, 4:43:58 PM modified Thursday, August 29, 2002, 5:41:10 AM

C:\WINNT\$NtServicePackUninstall$ 216 KB (221,696 bytes) created Saturday, November 20, 2004, 4:21:33 PM modified


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Would you please repost the export of the registry key I asked for previously but put "code" tags around it when you post it. The reason is the board software insert spaces where they shouldn't be otherwise. I need to check something as the servicedll is pointing to that file yet WinpFind3u says the file is missing.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Would you please repost the export of the registry key I asked for previously but put "code" tags around it when you post it. The reason is the board software insert spaces where they shouldn't be otherwise. I need to check something as the servicedll is pointing to that file yet WinpFind3u says the file is missing.


You have me at a loss . What registry key ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The one in post no. 91.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> The one in post no. 91.


will this work


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, that worked.

Please run WinpFind3u again.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.

In the *Processes * group click *ALL* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Registry * group click *ALL* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *60 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group click *SELECT ALL*
in the *Additional Scans* sections please press select *ALL* and make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*.
Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file but click on the "Format" menu and make sure that "word wrap" is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.
Please upload the resulting log here as an attachment. To do that, open a reply dialogue box and click on "manage attachments" then click on "browse" to locate the file on your computer, open it, click on "upload" to upload it and then submit your reply.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Here you go Gal


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

had to attach it in two txt files


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I received your PM. Yes, I'm familiar with Bert Kinney's excellent information regarding system restore and I'm glad you got that error fixed.

There were numerous errors and we are fixing them one at a time. We have also fixed the problem with the BITS service.

Now I see there were problems with two installations:

Hewlett-PackardDigitalImaging
CreativeProjects

So please run this MSI (Windows Installer) cleanup tool:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

You may have to reinstall those programs but hold off on that for the time being, if possible.

Then reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> I received your PM. Yes, I'm familiar with Bert Kinney's excellent information regarding system restore and I'm glad you got that error fixed.
> 
> There were numerous errors and we are fixing them one at a time. We have also fixed the problem with the BITS service.
> 
> ...


Will get right to that cleanup tool but I have something to run at you . If restore wouldn't run until I turned off Norton then it must be running even if it doesn't show in the Process Running in the HJT log . Might my thinking be right ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

padutch said:


> Will get right to that cleanup tool but I have something to run at you . If restore wouldn't run until I turned off Norton then it must be running even if it doesn't show in the Process Running in the HJT log . Might my thinking be right ?


No because there are several components of Norton. Some are running and some are not. We don't know which one interfered with system restore.

I don't know how long you have left in your subscription to Norton but I would consider uninstalling it and going with something else. But I wanted to see if the MSI cleanup might fix some of the other conflicts at the same time.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> I received your PM. Yes, I'm familiar with Bert Kinney's excellent information regarding system restore and I'm glad you got that error fixed.
> 
> There were numerous errors and we are fixing them one at a time. We have also fixed the problem with the BITS service.
> 
> ...


Do you want me to remove the 2 programs with windows installer??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Before doing that, are you having any problems with those programs? These are just warnings so it may not be necessary to do anything.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Deleted the creative program but it didn't show the HP you were talking about. Used that windows install program

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:09:28 PM, on 2/24/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Lamp] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.download.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1203464666562
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start * *Run *- type *msconfig*  click OK and click on the *startup tab*. Uncheck everything there except CCAPP. Then reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Go to *Start * *Run *- type *msconfig*  click OK and click on the *startup tab*. Uncheck everything there except CCAPP. Then reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:12:40 PM, on 2/24/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.download.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1203464666562
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How long do you have left on your Norton subscription? If you want to try once more to uninstall and reinstall it since the other modifications we've made. If you do, then be sure to update it immediately.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

I just did a very selective startup: Start - Run - msconfig The only thing slected was Load system services and use original boot.ini Under the serviceses tab I set it to hide all microsoft serviceses and then unchecked all that were left. I then rebooted . The results are in the HJT log #1 . Then I went back to the msconfig and to the startup tab and checked ccapp .
I then rebooted and did a HJT # 2 as you can see it still does not show in the Processes running. 

Will do a reinstall of Norton one more time. I can almost do it with my eyes closed.
Dutch


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do the selective startup again with CCAPP checked, hide MS services and disable all but the Norton related ones:

*ccEvtMgr
ccSetMgr
CLTNetCnService
LiveUpdate - 
LiveUpdate Notice
Symantec Core LC*


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Do the selective startup again with CCAPP checked, hide MS services and disable all but the Norton related ones:
> 
> *ccEvtMgr
> ccSetMgr
> ...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you done the reinstall yet?


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Have you done the reinstall yet?


Yes is reinstalled.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:58:13 PM, on 2/24/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\MailWasher\MailWasher.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.download.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1203464666562
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I guess the only option is to contact Symantec again or switch to some other program as you won't be properly protected.

Let's wait until tomorrow and then see what errors still remain from the past 48 hours. Please post them from the Event Vewier but only sometime tomorrow. We've eliminated quite a few but there will probably be some remaining.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Well I guess the only option is to contact Symantec again or switch to some other program as you won't be properly protected.
> 
> Let's wait until tomorrow and then see what errors still remain from the past 48 hours. Please post them from the Event Vewier but only sometime tomorrow. We've eliminated quite a few but there will probably be some remaining.


OK Gal, you have a good night


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You too.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Here are the results from the event manager. The 2 sr were from before we turned off Norton to run a restore. Much cleaner then before and this old PC is running so much faster thanks to you


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've asked someone else to take a look at these remaining errors for us.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I don't really know why you would be getting the Symantec boot start errors unless it involves having done a System Restore which can sometimes interfere with such programs since files may be mismatched or out of date -- have you tried removing Symantec using one of their special uninstallers and then reinstalling?

I think you might find one for your version here >>

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

Once you have completely uninstalled Symantec -- have a look for any remaining Symantec folders especially in your Documents and Settings > User Name > Applications Data directory (hidden directory). Remove any Symantec files or folders there before reinstalling if the tool did not remove them.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi RR,
Might they come from turnning off Norton so I could do a System Restore? Then rebooting with Norton turned off.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes, but my understanding was that Norton was continuing to be a problem starter.

If Norton is running -- and from the last scanlog it seemed to be, then I'm not sure what the current problem is.

If Norton is refusing to boot, and giving those errors even when all services for it are enabled, then I think you need to follow a clean install mode of reinstalling it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Norton isn't running properly Rog. The file ccapp.exe should be in the running processes and we haven't been able to kick start it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I'd go for the "clean install" of it then -- either there is a file version mismatch or possibly something in the applications data folder for symantec is buggering it.

This folder is never removed by a normal reinstall and usually has to be deleted manually if the uninstall tool does not remove it.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Mornin Rog and Cookie, Did the Norton uninstall again, when done I did a search for both Norton and Symatec and found all files for them and deleted them. Then ran regseeker and deleted anything in the registry that was for Norton or Symatec. Did a reboot then reinstalled Norton 2008. 
Here is my HJT log and it still doesn't show ccapp.exe in the running processes .

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:15:19 PM, on 2/25/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Tools\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\taskmgr.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.finethings4u.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper - {7E82235C-F31E-46CB-AF9F-1ADD94C585FF} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\pstopper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\tli\languagenow\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Lamp] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\HPLamp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.download.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {5AE58FCF-6F6A-49B2-B064-02492C66E3F4} (MUCatalogWebControl Class) - http://catalog.update.microsoft.com.../en/x86/MuCatalogWebControl.cab?1203951220140
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1203464666562
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {EBF85371-A38F-485B-B28F-0B4C82D25937} (CUpdateCtl Object) - http://update.hpphoto.com/download/HPSWUpdate.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XI\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Did you use the uninstaller from the Symantec website? If not I would have used that.

*edit* >> found this, you might give it a try:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...7051006a77da/10c2fdd9a6f5d98288256d75006b7b86


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Did you use the uninstaller from the Symantec website? If not I would have used that.
> 
> *edit* >> found this, you might give it a try:
> 
> http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...7051006a77da/10c2fdd9a6f5d98288256d75006b7b86


Hi Rog, Yes I followed your instructions and used the uninstaller from the Symantic website. will check out your link now.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the problem continues see if it also happens in another user account -- either the guest account or one created temporarily for a test.

Also, are the virus definitions updating and current?


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Rollin' Rog said:


> If the problem continues see if it also happens in another user account -- either the guest account or one created temporarily for a test.
> 
> Also, are the virus definitions updating and current?


Hi Rog and Cookiegal
I just got out of a chat session with a norton tech , Gave him remote access to my PC and he said Norton was running just fine. on't know how hw came about that but that is what he said. He even looked at my HJT log and said not to worry that he checked out my Norton and found it to be fine. I just hope he knows what he is talking about.
Thanks so much for all the help.
Dutch


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How did he explain the ccapp.exe not showing in the running processes?


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> How did he explain the ccapp.exe not showing in the running processes?


Did you ever ask a lawyer a question ? Like he answers it but never really gives you an answer. Well I got the same from this guy. What he did say that he checked out my PC and found Norton to be running . 
I know in the last week I have read a bunch of HJT logs in the malware section . I looked for ones that were running XP Pro service pack 2 , and IE 7 . It looked that over half of them had the same HJT reading for Norton as I do . No ccapp.exe showing in the running processes . So I still don't know why.
Again Cookie , Thank you so very much. In the last week I have learned so much from you . You not only know what you are doing but it seems that when you get a tiger by the tail you don't let it go untill you have fixed it.
Dutch


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah well this is one stubborn tiger. 

Download Autoruns from here:

http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/Autoruns.html

Save file and unzip it to its own folder.
Once unzipped; open folder and double click autoruns.exe
Wait till scan is done.
Click "options" menu and check "Include empty locations" & "verify code signatures".
Click "file" menu & click "refresh"
Wait till scan is done.

Once finished, click the floppy icon.
Save the log and post it here.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah well this is one stubborn tiger.
> 
> Download Autoruns from here:
> 
> ...


Here you go


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well it looks like the tiger has won. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, I don't know either -- ccapp.exe has something to do with checking inbound email and autoprotect.

If autoprotect were off I believe you would know it as my understanding is that that would be flagged in the system tray.

I get somewhat of a similar issue with AVG on Vista -- every boot tells me that the AVG "network redirector" file cannot be found -- but AVG is just fine. So I ignore it.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Well I have done a bunch of reading in the last week and it seems that the HJT log for the same op system and IE 7 like I have are about 70 percent to 30 percent . The 70 percent not showing the ccApp.exe in the running proccesses . So if I am not protected then I have a bunch of company. I will keep the research up and if I find an answer I will let you know.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I do see a lot of logs with XP SP2 and the ccapp.exe is missing but I also see a lot where it's running but I don't know if they're Home or Pro.

In any event, I guess we've done all we can here.

You can delete the ComboFix utility and delete this folder, which is where ComboFix stores deleted files as backups:

C:\*Qoobox*

Here are some final instructions for you.

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.

I also recommend downloading  *SPYWAREBLASTER* for added protection.

*Read here* for info on how to tighten your security.

Delete Temporary Files:

Go to *Start* - *Run* and type in *cleanmgr* and click OK. 
Let it scan your system for files to remove. 
Make sure Temporary Files, Temporary Internet Files, and Recycle Bin are the only things checked. 
Press OK to remove them.

***

You should trim down your start-ups (these show as the 04 entries in your HijackThis log) as there are too many running. You can research them at these sites and if they arent required at start-up then you can uncheck them in msconfig via Start - Run - type msconfig click OK and then click on the start-up tab.

http://castlecops.com/StartupList.html
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/
http://www.windowsstartup.com/wso/index.php


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

One final question , isn't there somewhere on XP Pro to check and see what programs are useing the most cpu ? If so can we look there to see if ccApp.exe is running ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open the Task Manager (Ctrl-Alt-Del) and click on the processes tab and they should all be listed there (without their paths). You can click on the title "image Name" and the list will be changed to be in alphabetical order.


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Open the Task Manager (Ctrl-Alt-Del) and click on the processes tab and they should all be listed there (without their paths). You can click on the title "image Name" and the list will be changed to be in alphabetical order.


Not in there either Cookie


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I didn't think it would be but you never know.


----------

